# Noga Mini Cool mist coolant



## Pcmaker (Jun 26, 2019)

I'm thinking of getting two of these. One for my mill and one for my lathe. They're a tad expensive at around $100 each. I have a 33 gallon air compressor that I think will be able to handle these.

I want to move away from cutting oil and into coolant mist. Does the coolant last awhile? I read that you use 4 oz. of the coolant per gallon of distilled water. Sounds like a gallon of the coolant will last a very long time.

I was boring a something today on the lathe and I thought it would be nice to just point the nozzle of the mister into the hole and just keep working instead of having to pump in cutting oil into the hole. I hate the messy oil, too, that gets everywhere.

I want to know your opinions before plunking down a good chunk of change on these.


----------



## T Bredehoft (Jun 26, 2019)

Look for a less expensive mister. They are worth having.


----------



## bill70j (Jun 26, 2019)

T Bredehoft said:


> Look for a less expensive mister. They are worth having.


Agree on the lesser expensive alternative.  I got this one for $15 and mounted it to an import mag base.  It works just fine with my pancake compressor.  I am using Kool Mist #77.

The thing I don't like about the mist system is that it will leave stains unless you are able to wipe it all up, which I find impossible on the mill with telescoping screw covers.  Some say that higher concentrations Kool Mist will prevent staining, I don't know.


----------



## KMoffett (Jun 26, 2019)

I had a "Kool Mist"unit. Adjustment on the body and one on the nozzle. Hated it. Took tweaking every time I started it.
I bought this one: https://www.ebay.com/itm/172808523009
And have loved it. There similar ones for cheaper too.
Ken


----------



## pontiac428 (Jun 26, 2019)

I pieced mine together out of Amazon parts, probably cost $50 for all fittings and such.  I put a foot valve in the air loop to control flow.  A reservoir full of fluid lasts a long time.  I don't use it much because I'm temporarily in my basement and don't want to fuss with the compressor, but I am looking forward to having it set up with always-on air.


----------



## stioc (Jun 26, 2019)

bill70j said:


> Agree on the lesser expensive alternative.  I got this one for $15 and mounted it to an import mag base.  It works just fine with my pancake compressor.  I am using Kool Mist #77.
> 
> The thing I don't like about the mist system is that it will leave stains unless you are able to wipe it all up, which I find impossible on the mill with telescoping way covers.  Some say that higher concentrations Kool Mist will prevent staining, I don't know.


Got a pic of how you attached it to the mag base? I have mine bolted but sometimes I wish I could angle it better


----------



## Janderso (Jun 26, 2019)

I had one and liked it.
A friend said he doesn't use it on his mill because of the discoloring/rust under the vise.
Maybe if you waxed the table and vise before re assembly? Silicone spray?
Just a thought.


----------



## bill70j (Jun 26, 2019)

stioc said:


> Got a pic of how you attached it to the mag base? I have mine bolted but sometimes I wish I could angle it better



*I also just bolted it to the top of the mag base with two cap screws.  

*


*



Thought I would also show my low cost reservoir set-up.  Cost $10.00 - value of the original contents of the bottle, which went down the drain, of course

*


----------



## stioc (Jun 26, 2019)

Nice, thanks!!


----------



## AGCB97 (Jun 27, 2019)

I've seen machines that used these and were coated with sticky film. Is that a downside? I wonder also about operators lungs.


----------



## Technical Ted (Jun 27, 2019)

I've got a Noga mister and love it. 

Ted


----------



## KMoffett (Jun 27, 2019)

Here is my mister mounts.  Several different rod shapes to accommodate different setups. I also added an air regulator, solenoid valve, and a relay tyed into my mill's "MIST" control.  And a LOC-LINE hose to pick up mist overshoot. I mostly use "spitting" rather than mist.





Ken


----------



## Pcmaker (Jun 27, 2019)

KMoffett said:


> I had a "Kool Mist"unit. Adjustment on the body and one on the nozzle. Hated it. Took tweaking every time I started it.
> I bought this one: https://www.ebay.com/itm/172808523009
> And have loved it. There similar ones for cheaper too.
> Ken



I bought this one as well as the Noga mist cool. Where did you get the 8mm hose and the fitting to attach to the air compressor line?


----------



## KMoffett (Jun 27, 2019)

I just checked, and it's 5/16"OD x 3/16"ID Tygon.  5/16"=0.3125 " 8mm=0.315" So, close enough. 

Ken


----------



## forhire (Jun 27, 2019)

I have a fogbuster unit. I also have a Trico MD 1200. Both are microdrop units and work similarly well. A couple of years ago I made a bunch of fogbuster units from scratch for use at the school. I made my own needle valves and personally I find my slightly larger valve to provide better control than my original fogbuster. I also included a dovetail mount which is better than the miserable fogbuster arrangement. This thread may be of interest if you decide to roll your own. https://weldingweb.com/showthread.php?655951-Homemade-fogbuster-style-fog-less-mister


----------



## burdickjp (Jun 27, 2019)

forhire said:


> I have a fogbuster unit. I also have a Trico MD 1200. Both are microdrop units and work similarly well.



Thank you! I've been looking for a fogbuster alternative.


----------



## pontiac428 (Jun 27, 2019)

AGCB97 said:


> I've seen machines that used these and were coated with sticky film. Is that a downside? I wonder also about operators lungs.


This stuff is pretty safe.  It's similar in a lot of ways to simple green cleaner.  It has a detergent from the expanded cellosolv family of glycol ethers selected for safer properties over simple glycol ethers.  It has a tertiary amine surfactant just like your shower products.  Keeping the fog to a minimum by misting with droplets is about the only precaution to take with this stuff, pretty low risk for us in the hobby shop.


----------



## astjp2 (Jun 27, 2019)

The only reason you will get rust is if you are diluting the coolant too much with water.  Over time, the nozzles can clog and they are not easy to clean out.  Your coolant selection will make a difference in the vapors toxcity, I had tech cool at my last job, it was ok until they went to a chlorine free formula which sucked, then then went to a Haugen coolant, that turned into cottage cheese when they swapped over, now they use some Castrol and it has its own problems.  I used to lay in the tech cool when inside the mills doing PM's, eventually I became allergic to it.  Most coolants will go sticky if allowed to dry.

Stay away from the fat based coolants, they will start to stink when they get old.  Synthetic is the only way to go.


----------



## Pcmaker (Jun 27, 2019)

I thought you were suppposed to mix with distilled water? Doesn't distilled water not cause rust


----------



## astjp2 (Jun 27, 2019)

Water causes rust, most coolants want about 7-9% solution, less than 5% you get rust, more than 12-13% it becomes like tar/honey and wont want to feed correctly through the nozzle.


----------



## astjp2 (Jun 27, 2019)

Also you need volume of air, not tank size to determine if you have adequate air when looking at running attachments like this.  Having a compressor that puts out 15CFM at 150 psi and has a 15 gallon tank is more important than having a 100 gallon compressor that only puts out 8 CFM at 90 PSI.  My compressor is 15 CFM and I have an 80 gallon tank, if I am using any of my air tools, it will run, then shut off, a smaller compressor will just run and run and slowly lose pressure.


----------



## matthewsx (Jun 27, 2019)

KMoffett said:


> Here is my mister mounts.  Several different rod shapes to accommodate different setups. I also added an air regulator, solenoid valve, and a relay tyed into my mill's "MIST" control.  And a LOC-LINE hose to pick up mist overshoot. I mostly use "spitting" rather than mist.
> 
> View attachment 297314
> View attachment 297315
> ...



Nice googly eye


----------



## KMoffett (Jun 27, 2019)

Thr LOC-LINE sucker is named Jerome. 

Ken


----------



## Pcmaker (Jun 28, 2019)

Coolant is due to arrive today. I gotta go pick up a couple gallon distilled water and try it out. I wish the hoses were longer on the Noga mister, though. I gotta find where to buy a longer hose


----------



## WarrenP (Jun 28, 2019)

........Tap Plastics ?


----------



## KMoffett (Jun 28, 2019)

McMaster-Carr: https://www.mcmaster.com/tygon

Ken


----------



## Pcmaker (Jun 28, 2019)

I just thought of something. I'll be working in an enclosed garage with this mister running and no ventilation.


----------



## KMoffett (Jun 29, 2019)

Post #12. My setup with the shop vac picking up the over-spray from the mister works well. No mist in the air.  I also set the controls so I get small droplets rather that a fine mist.
Ken


----------



## Creativechipper (Jun 30, 2019)

Whats the best way to run fluids with out compressed air?  I am thinking some sort of gravity fed dripper utilizing the flex shaft to direct coolant.


----------



## KMoffett (Jun 30, 2019)

Google: gravity feed drip coolant

Ken


----------



## astjp2 (Jun 30, 2019)

Any motorcycle shop will have tygon fuel line...and just about any shop has one of those.  Blue stuff is very common.


----------



## jdedmon91 (Jul 1, 2019)

bill70j said:


> *I also just bolted it to the top of the mag base with two cap screws.
> View attachment 297287
> *
> 
> ...



This is how I mounted mine the same way. The only difference is I used an HF base


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

